# Do you pay for music?



## Seliph (May 1, 2017)

Do you?


----------



## nero99 (May 1, 2017)

never have and never will thanks to itunes and youtube.


----------



## Seriel (May 1, 2017)

Nah, if I want a specific album I'll just google it, and things like YouTube are good for random browsing. Would get into Spotify but i can't be bothered xD


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 1, 2017)

Who even pays for music? That's like unheard of today.


----------



## Ryccardo (May 1, 2017)

In the form of Youtube ads, sure...


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 1, 2017)

Ryccardo said:


> In the form of Youtube ads, sure...


Phfff, who doesn't have adblock on?


----------



## Seriel (May 1, 2017)

Ryccardo said:


> In the form of Youtube ads, sure...


uBlock Origin


----------



## RevPokemon (May 1, 2017)

To be honest, almost never except when buying CDs which I still will do occasionally....


----------



## isanchez (May 1, 2017)

I gave google play music, I don't even know why I guess I'm too lazy to look for a good place to download music


----------



## Vipera (May 1, 2017)

I pay for my music. AMA.

I dislike streaming services like Spotify. In order to make a dollar, triple the population of my hometown needs to listen to the same track. Also I hate the idea that I need an active internet connection to listen to something I could easily listen to from my device.

When it comes to independent artists, I always make sure to buy their stuff from Bandcamp. That ensures that most of the money go to them. I even was a Patreon of a specific musician for a while. For commercial artists I use specific music websites or subscription-based ones that allow me to download the files to listen to offline (eMusic). For everything else, there's Noisetrade.


----------



## Jayro (May 1, 2017)

I'll buy a used/like new CD on eBay for like $4 on occasion, but usually only because I can't find a FLAC torrent of it. So usually I do not pay for music.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 1, 2017)

Do streaming services count? If so then yes.
Other than that, I buy albums from indie artists sometimes.
I don't pirate much of my music (unless you count YouTube)
So I guess yes?


----------



## VashTS (May 1, 2017)

its been a while - spotify/google music for me as of the past few years, but prior to that it was on board storage and around 10 gigs of my fave stuff. 

my first mp3 i downloaded was Butthole Surfers - Pepper in prob like 1996ish and never turned back during the napster days.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 1, 2017)

Never tried streaming services. Always seems like a worse option than clicking related videos on youtube or something. While I may point and laugh at things like facebook and twitter I can sort of understand why some people other than me would use them (unchecked vanity and delusions that they are doing something interesting does seem to be a popular affliction), however to this day I have no earthly idea why spotify got big. It does not even seem to be an ease of use thing, though I guess it could sort of be that.

I guess I pay to go to concerts, and music nights at various places.

My music collection grows at the rate of about 1 album a year, less if the bands I like are not releasing that year. I am still one for albums as well -- good singles are almost look a good riff and things I can happily ignore. Good album or I don't care.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (May 2, 2017)

hell no, I love tubemate and will never pay a single cent for another song.


----------



## J-Machine (May 2, 2017)

yes. physical cds for everyone but I make excetions for indy artists by buying digital. I also use youtube as well but who doesn't?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 2, 2017)

The music i listen to isn't sold anywhere. 

http://snesmusic.org/v2/
http://vgmrips.net/packs/
http://project2612.org/index.php

Just download foobar2000, get vgmstream and game emu player plugin and listen to INFINITE LOOP GAME TUNES.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 2, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> The music i listen to isn't sold anywhere.
> 
> http://snesmusic.org/v2/
> http://vgmrips.net/packs/
> ...


No SMWCentral?


----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2017)

I'll buy albums I really like to support the artists, but otherwise I just Soulseek everything


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 2, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> No SMWCentral?


What that for? Why would i go there, they have music there?


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 2, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What that for? Why would i go there, they have music there?


Yes they do, custom made SPC, and they sound epic


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> The music i listen to isn't sold anywhere.
> 
> http://snesmusic.org/v2/
> http://vgmrips.net/packs/
> ...


Don't forget https://modarchive.org/ too


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 2, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> The music i listen to isn't sold anywhere.
> 
> http://snesmusic.org/v2/
> http://vgmrips.net/packs/
> ...


I do this on my phone with droidsound-e. No need to download plugins, just install the app and you are ready to go.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 2, 2017)

i don't pay for music and i wouldn't pay for musics since i don't have money XD
and even if i had i wouldn't pay :/


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i don't pay for music and i wouldn't pay for musics since i don't have money XD
> and even if i had i wouldn't pay :/


Rules to live by


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 2, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> I do this on my phone with droidsound-e. No need to download plugins, just install the app and you are ready to go.


I'm aware of that, but more people have computers than android phones, and is only on android from what i know.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> Don't forget https://modarchive.org/ too


Never heard of this one, i'll check it out. 

Also you can use modo mod player homebrew on psp for the same kind of files. 
http://project2612.org/index.php


----------



## linuxares (May 2, 2017)

I hardly ever listen to music, so I guess No for me?


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I'm aware of that, but more people have computers than android phones, and is only on android from what i know.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I used GameMusicGear MX for that purpose on PSP. that was lovely.

Back on topic. I don't really buy music anymore. It's so easy to find everything on internet with a single google search :/


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 2, 2017)

The music i listen to is not something i can buy so umm... Not really. Also i mean we have MTV for a reason, lol


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2017)

Music shouldn't be really paid tbh.
I know artist waste alot of time to create them but purchasing a small .mp3 file which will be pirated in 2 days is just, meh.


----------



## Stephano (May 2, 2017)

For those of you windows users who HATE itunes, there is a spectacular alternative called "Copy trans manager" Its itunes but 420% more user friendly. Plus it allows you to copy any mp3 file and video to your device with ease. (cough* youtube2mp3 cough*)
OR, don't use apple products because they suck.


----------



## bjaxx87 (May 2, 2017)

Music released in physical form? Yes. Digital music? No. (Pretty much the same applies to games and movies, I just don't want to pay for digital contents.)


----------



## Mazamin (May 2, 2017)

I just pay for the records that I buy on discogs, if it's digital I just pirate.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (May 16, 2017)

I've never bought music, but I do subscribe to Google Play Music + YouTube Red, so I can listen to any song I want ad-free at any time. I suppose that counts as paying for music? I just don't see the point in buying individual albums anymore. Subscribe to a music streaming service (there's plenty of them out there) or just use YouTube. Buying individual albums seems like a waste of money to me, unless you really want to support the artist or something.


----------



## Xanthe (May 16, 2017)

Never have, never will


----------



## CitizenSnips (May 17, 2017)

Technically i do pay for spotify premium, but i'm really just paying for the ability to download the songs for offline play and no ads, so not really paying for the songs themselves. In any other scenario where i need a .mp3 or something, no i don't pay for them


----------



## RustInPeace (May 17, 2017)




----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

Fuck no. I either take it from the library or get it from youtube.


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (May 17, 2017)

If it's something I like, I'll buy it. I try to support the artists I like, most songs can be bought for around a dollar, that's really not asking very much at all compared to how much money you spend daily on other crap.

Back in the day I used Napster when it was popular, different Gnutella clients like BearShare and LimeWire. Back then nobody (at least none of my peers as an early teenager) cared about music copyright. Most people never even thought about it, they didn't think that something as simple as recording a song off the radio could be considered theft.

Also used to use some sketchy sites to buy my music from, AllOfMP3, allTunes, mp3Sale.ru, MegaBoon. I figured I was paying for it, so it had to be legal at least to some degree. Some part of me wanted to believe that the money was going to the artists, but later I finally told myself who did I think I was kidding...

I still like to download and listen to mashups, most of which you can't legally buy. I also like to download music videos from YouTube, with all the different VEVO channels for different artists it's pretty easy to grab every popular music video a particular artist made. I like to play them full-screen on my living room television on shuffle. I would pay for them if I could, but the only places I've found to legitimately buy music videos are iTunes and Amazon, and I absolutely refuse to deal with DRM protection. Offer me legal, DRM-free MP4s and I'll be a loyal customer, until then, I'll download from YouTube.


----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

With all the resources that are available today, If you have to pay for your music, then it's a fucking scam.


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (May 17, 2017)

I almost always try before I buy. If I like it I buy it


----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

Guys, just download the music off of you tube. It's free.

If you want to know a website or 2, PM me... or just ask me here...  idrc


----------



## flame1234 (May 17, 2017)

Don't forget NicoNico if you like Japanese music.

And for stuff that's not available online you can always use Newsbin and usually get it.


----------



## DarthDub (May 17, 2017)

No, but I should.


----------



## Minox (May 17, 2017)

To a certain degree. I have an active Spotify subscription and I buy CDs from the artists I really like, but other than that I do end up getting music by other means at times.


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2017)

I always search for the song on YouTube and download it with a Firefox add-on.


----------



## insidexdeath (May 17, 2017)

I use a modded Deezer app to get premium features, so no I don't pay for music... I don't know how people still use YouTube to download their music. The sound quality isn't great tbh.


----------



## tech3475 (May 17, 2017)

I do buy CDs, but otherwise I tend to use either whatever amazon credit I get as part of prime (I've 'earned' back my student prime this way) or listen to spotify premium or youtube.


----------



## Vipera (May 17, 2017)

JFlare said:


> Guys, just download the music off of you tube. It's free.
> 
> If you want to know a website or 2, PM me... or just ask me here...  idrc


I'm not 12, I'd rather support the people that make the music I like, thank you


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 17, 2017)

Sometimes I do, I enjoy owning discs.


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2017)

Sometimes option would be nice!
Because I do buy the CDs if I really enjoy them. If I only enjoy like one song from the CD, it's not worth my money.


----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

Vipera said:


> I'm not 12, I'd rather support the people that make the music I like, thank you


sorry, but I'm 15. And I will not pay for music when I can easily get for free with the click of a button.


----------



## Youkai (May 17, 2017)

If I like it very much I sometimes buy it but as I usually only listen to Japanese Music it is really hard ... have a "small" collection of llike ~40 cds but most of my music is not bought because its so hard to get and I wouldn't pay digital music !
I only buy it if its physical.


----------



## smileyhead (May 17, 2017)

I just download the music videos from YouTube as MP3 files and cut them if needed.


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2017)

audacity + youtube + soundloud + clementine = profit

The whole process is time consuming, but this is the result after ~ 45 minutes. My 6 favorite songs on the planet


----------



## SickPuppy (May 17, 2017)

I buy music cd's of artists that I like, even though I think most of their income comes from live performances they still get a little money from selling their music. Bands that I'm not sure of I download it to check it out first, then maybe buy it if it's worthy of my money.


----------



## Gon Freecss (May 17, 2017)

No, I like to use the "bay site"


----------



## Vipera (May 17, 2017)

JFlare said:


> sorry, but I'm 15. And I will not pay for music when I can easily get for free with the click of a button.


Good for you! Now stop telling people what to do.


----------



## pustal (May 17, 2017)

I basically use Spotify or Youtube (or a national thing called MEO Music that breaks net neutrality by providing free traffic on one of the mobile carriers).


----------



## Mansize (May 19, 2017)

I detest online streaming services myself, mostly because not everything is on it and the stupid suggestions it generates. I really like to organise all my mp3s and devices that play them meticulously, so that the right album cover shows for albumtracks, but a single cover shows for every track released as such.
I buy music;
- Digitally to support an indie artist online
- CDs to improve my enormous collection
- Albums that I think are really *REALLY* special I buy on vinyl. There is nothing like having friends over for beers and not being able to change the album.

Don't usually buy something new blindly. And, I detest artists that put certain digital audio out there *unvailable* to your country. Do these people even want my money?


----------



## clarknova77 (May 28, 2017)

I buy my music, usually 4 -5 CDs per month but I'll give things a listen on Youtube first unless it's an album I'm familiar with.


----------



## nxwing (May 28, 2017)

I pay for Spotify Premium monthly. Does that count?

If something's not on Spotify, I usually just pirate it.


----------



## bicnoodle (May 29, 2017)

i use to pirate my music but i've gravitated to the idea of just supporting artists i like so i just stuck to Apple Music. that $15 family plan is no joke


----------



## Gourmet (May 29, 2017)

Yes. Internet isn't free.


----------



## HoroHoro (Jun 28, 2017)

Yes, I try to buy mostly albums, unless a single is a one off and won't be or isn't included in any of the artist's projects.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 28, 2017)

As much as I like to, I barely can pay for it.

The music I like is hard to get ahold of :c


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 6, 2017)

I'd like to, but usually the albums are out of print and/or the artists are dead, so they are expensive and I'm not really supporting the actual artist if I buy them.


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 6, 2017)

I want to buy CDs, many of them, and probably vinyls for optimal quality


----------

